# Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia



## Dr. Zoidberg

Creo este tema por un miembro del foro me mandó un MP con algunas consultas sobre el diseño y contrucción de transformadores de audio. Como ya he visto que hay muchas preguntas sobre este tema, especialmente entre quienes gustan del sonido valvular, que algunos foristas las han contestado pero sin dar una metodología de cálculo que fuera coherente (digo...cosas tipo: "p_ara 8 K de impedancia ponele un trafo con núcleo XXX con NN vueltas en el primario y XX en el secundario_"...y toda esa suerte de "calculos" con los que no vamos a ninguna parte), me decidí a buscar algo de información sobre el tema...y la encontré en el libro del que ya he publicado varias cosas relacionadas con los trafos:

*Transformadores*, del Ing. Francisco L. Singer - Editorial NeoTecnica - Sexta Edición, 1976.

También encontré otras cosas en unos apuntes muy viejos, pero no son mucho mejores que las que he criticado antes y además les falta un par de páginas, así que ni me gasté en escanear eso por que no se entiende 

En este post subo unos archivos .zip que contienen las imágenes resultantes del escaneo que hice y que están nombradas según el número de página escaneado, así que espero que les sea fácil leerlo....y si alguien arma un PDF y lo publica...mejor aún.

*DISCLAIMER:*
Este libro está protegido por derechos de autor, pero desde que no existe la editorial Neotecnica, no creo que esté vivo el Ing. Singer y que este libro tiene mas de 30 años, dudo que alguien venga a reclamar algo. De todas formas, si alguien reclama, les pido a los mod que eliminen este mensaje.

*IMPORTANTE:*
Lo voy a aclarar ahora para que no empiecen a preguntarme cosas: Yo *NUNCA *he calculado ni he armado un trafo de audiofrecuencia, ni voy a hacerlo jamás!...está claro? Estas cosas ya eran viejas cuando yo era niño y comencé con la electrónica, y las válvulas ni siquiera las he estudiado en la universidad...así que menos razones aún tengo para necesitar un trafo de estos.

En este tema *ESTAN LIBRADOS A SU SUERTE Y ENTENDIMIENTO*, por que yo no voy a contestar *NINGUNA PREGUNTA* relacionada con este tema....simplemente por que no tengo la más pálida idea.

Espero que les sea útil....y si mas adelante tengo tiempo y ganas, voy a escanearles la teoría asociada a este tipo de trafos, pero con lo que está acá, debería alcanzarles.

Saludos!


----------



## blues light4u

exelente post mi estimado amigo, casi podia ver las lineas electromagnéticas dentro del transformador con la explicación del autor. 

muy buen libro, muy buen post.
estaremos en contacto.
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Revolviendo en el foro encontré este post de electromecánico donde propone una planilla Excel para el cálculo de trafos de audio basado en el mismo capítulo del mismo libro:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/321822/ _ Lo agrego para no dejar todo tan desparramado por ahí :estudiando: :estudiando:
Les aviso que tienen que revisar esta planilla para ver como se aplica a trafos de salida y a trafos de señal.


----------



## daol

Hola, este es mi 1er post en el foro.

El libro de Singer lo tengo y me fue util "al comienzo", pero creo que la parte dedicada al calculo de Transformadores de Audio no es muy útil.

Hay varios libros buenos acerca del tema (todos en inglés), pero el fundamental es:
Radiotron Designer's Handbook, Fourth Edition 
(Lo pueden bajar de http://www.tubebooks.org/Books/RDH4.pdf, son 25 MB y alrededor de 800 páginas)

El capitulo 5 está dedicado a los transformadores, tanto de entrada como de salida.

Hace algunos años estuve desarrollando una planillla en Excel para el cálculo, pero ya alguien se tomo el trabajo de desarrollar un soft que (creo) es muy bueno:

OPT Design Assisntan, lo pueden bajar de:

http://www.dissident-audio.com/OPT_da/Page.html

Para usar el soft es necesario saber la teoría de los transformadores, por lo que recomiendo leer y entender el capitulo 5 del Radiotron...

Espero que les sirva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias por el aporte! Aunque sería bueno que comentaras cuales son las diferencias que encontraste entre uno y otro libro.

También me tomé la libertad de revisar el sitio web que posteaste y encontré esta página que va a ser de mucha ayuda a todos los andan jugando con válvulas:
http://www.tubebooks.org/tubebooks/technical_books_online.htm
Si bien están todos en inglés, parece haber un par mas de libros que tratan el tema de los transformadores de audio, y hay mucha info sobre "cosas" con valvulas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

gracias por el aporte ,buen material 
saludos


----------



## daol

Ezavalla,

perdón por no haber respondido en tantos meses.

El libro de Singer es muy "empírico" en los cálculos, no queda claro como toma ciertos parámetros y es un vistazo por arriba del tema.

Por otra parte el Radiotron es la "biblia" sobre los trafos de audio,explica diferencias de materiales, técnicas de bobinado para reducir las inductancia parásitas o capacitancias parásitas, todo acompañado de fórmulas y/o gráficos, fundamentando cada tema, se puede calcular un trafo a partir de este libro, siempre y cuando conozcamos las propiedades de los núcleos, el mayor problema es que hace referencia a materiales que se fabricaban hace 60 años y hoy en día los parámetros son un tanto diferente porque avanzó mucho la técnica de los materiales. Ojo, esto no invalida para nada el contenido del libro.


Saludos,

Daniel.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Daol!

Gracias por tus aportes!

Y si, el libro de Singer - en este tema - es bastante mas "relajado" que en los transformadores de línea, y tal como vos decís, tiene una cierta cuota de empirismo aplicada (pero yo no he djuntado la teoría asociada a este estudio ). Lo bueno que tiene es que *el cálculo* lo hace en forma simple y coherente, pero no toca el tema constructivo en absoluto, cosa que si hace en bastante detalle con otros tipos de transformadores.

A fin de cuentas, un trafo de audio solo es un adaptador de impedancias, y una vez establecida la relación de transformación ajustada al cambio de impedancias requerido y la cantidad de espiras necesaria en cada bobinado...lo unico que queda es enrrollar el cable. Soy consciente de que existen técnicas constructivas que presentan algunas ventajas con las capacidades parásitas distribuidas y toda esa bola, pero no deja de ser un transformador con problemas de fase dependientes de la frecuencia y capaces de convertir la realimentación negativa en positiva y mandar todo al diablo . Por otra parte, tal como vos dices, se ha avanzado mucho en los materiales para el núcleo...pero eso solo influye en la valor de inducción aceptado antes de la alinealidad, claro...asumiendo que se consigan esos materiales en el mercado.

Espero que este aporte conjunto les sirva de algo a quienes deseen construir sus transformadores para las etapas de salida de los ampli valvulares, y les permita aclarar todas esas recetas que dan los "gurues" de las valvulas sin explicar nunca de donde salen los valores   

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

Como hay varios en el foro (de los cuales me incluyo) que estan interesados en el tema, y que, muchas veces consultan sobre esto, destaco este thread.


----------



## fabio1

Construir el transfo de Potencia o salida

La construccion debe ser con bobinas intercaladas entre primario y secundario, para evitar capacitancias parasitas que quiten frecuencias altas(agudos) y ademas existe un cambio de frecuencia de calculo (respecto al de poder) para favorecer la reproduccion de frecuencias bajas(graves).

Configuracion:
Push Pull de 50w de salida
primario
3400ohms para 2 EL34 hilo de 0.3mm 150mA
vrms 412v 50-70hz
secundario
8ohms hilo de 1.2mm 2.6A
4ohms hilo de 1.35mm 3.6A
Relacion de transformacion
primario-secundario
4ohm
29.15 : 1
8ohm
20.62 : 1 

Hola mi consulta es si me puede dar un ejemplo de como seria la relacion para bobinar? para 4 ohm es 29.5:1 o 8ohm es 20.62:1,seria algo asi primero doy un par de vuelta de primario y luego la de secundario o como es??Espero su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

fabio1 dijo:


> .....Hola mi consulta es si me puede dar un ejemplo de como seria la relacion para bobinar? para 4 ohm es 29.5:1 *o* 8ohm es 20.62:1,seria algo asi primero doy un par de vuelta de primario y luego la de secundario o como es??Espero su ayuda



No se aplica "*o*", se aplica "*y*". se hace un bobinado para 8 Ω con derivación a 4 Ω

Para la distribución, por ejemplo, puedes dividir el secundario en 2 secciones e intercalar.

Algo así, los signos indican la polaridad de los bobinados, que hay que respetar a *"Rajatabla"*

​


----------



## fabio1

Gracias por la repuesta cuando haga lo calculo del transformador lo voy a subir a ver que opiniones me dan,desde ya gracias


----------



## crimson

Por acá hay algo sobre el amplificador Williamson, y de cómo se entrelazan los bobinados en el transformador de salida:
http://ideas.home.xs4all.nl/amps/chapt14.html
Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach

fabio : antes de saber la relacion de transformacion.29,15 para 4ohms y 20,61 para 8 ohms,( que es el resultado de la raiz cuadrada del cociente de la impedancia de carga de placa a placa del primario sobre la impedancia en bobina movil del secundario)tenes que calcular el numero de espiras del primario,sin este numero no podes saber el numero de espiras del secundario.Saludos cordiales.Gustavo



Fabioara calcular el numero de espiras del primario,primero tenes que sacar la seccion cuadrada del nucleo(cm2),que a saber es: 10 x raiz cuadrada del cociente entre la potencia de salida (W)sobre la frecuencia minima a reproducir(hz).esto es para pushpull clase A,con componente de continua compensada.-
Para pushpull clase AB,AB1;AB2,B con componente de continua sin compensar,a la misma formula de arriba,cambias el coeficiente 10 por"15".
Numero de espiras del primario: 0,315(coeficiente)x tension de placas (en voltios)X10 a la octava,dividido la induccion maxima del nucleo(en gauss)x la frecuencia minima a reproducir(HZ) x la seccion cuadrada del nucleo(cm2).-
La induccion maxima para estos trafos es de :8000 gauss.-
conociendo ya el numero de espiras del primario,sacas el numero de espiras del secundario,a saber:
la relacion de transformacion vos ya la sabes,sino la volves a sacar con la formula de mi primer mensaje;es muy simple ,numero de espiras del secundario: numero de espiras del Primario dividido por la relacion de tranformacion.- Saludos Cordiales . Gustavo


----------



## veranito

Hola a todos. Estoy trabajando en unos transformadores de impedancia en baja señal, me está ocurriendo un comportamiento que me parece extraño, pero es posible que vosotros le encontreis una explicación. Estoy bobinando un toroide pequeño, para comenzar he comprobado el AL del toroide, le he hecho unas 20 espiras y he medido la inductancia y he aplicado la formula AL=L/N^2, por deducción con esete AL con 11 espiras tendría los 5 mH de mi primario, que me vienen bien para bajar a una frecuencia de 20Hz en mi proyecto. En base a esto calculo las espiras de salida, como la relación que necesito es 1:37, pues 11*37=407 espiras en secundario. La teoría bien. He comenzado bobinando las 407 espiras del secundario y posteriormente el primario, Cuando vuelvo a comprobar y medir el primario una vez acabado todo, la inductancia ha subido hasta 9mH. ¿De donde puede venir ese cambio?. He probado con un nucleo vacio sin el secundario bobinado y me ha como al principio. Lo único que ha cambiado es que uno está limpio y el otro con el secundario, pero mido en vacio.


----------



## Rorschach

Cardozom Dijo:Respecto a los transformadores quisiera hacer una pregunta; esos ultra lineales que llevan la derivación al 43% para las grillas como seria exactamente el bobinado, tomando números redondos de 1000 espiras de primario, 0 - 430 - 500 - 570 - 1000. Es así como se hacen las derivaciones ??? 
Me refiero a la relación de vueltas
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No,así no se hacen las derivaciones, cuando se habla de pushpull ultralineal con derivación para pantallas al 43%,ese 43% se refiere al proporcional de espiras entre +B,que es el punto medio del primario y la conexión a una de las placas; y viceversa.-En el ejemplo hipotetico de un primario de 1000 espiras,el punto medio(+B),es por ende la espira 500,desde la conexión de placa de V1(espira0),el 43% de 500 es 215,para V1 la conexión de pantalla es en la espira 215; y desde la conexión de placa de V2,el 43% de 500, también son 215,en este caso a 1000 le restamos 215:785,y la conexión de pantalla de V2 es en la espira 785.-
Ver Adjunto 
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola muchachos como están les escribo para realizarles un par de consultas que me están rompiendo la cabeza, hace un tiempo termine un amplificador clase A con 1 válvula KT88 por canal, en el diagrama me piden unos trasformadores single end con derivación al 43%, como me resulta sumamente difícil encontrar núcleo de silicio de grano orientado mande a construir los transformadores de salida, después de tenerlos y probarlos parece funcionar muy bien pero he leído sobre los transformadores single end estos deben apilarse todas la E por un lado y las I por otro así mismo deben  llevar un papel entre las E y las I espero estar en lo correcto jaja, bueno los trafos que me pide el diagrama son unos denominados tango U-808 los cuales escaparon a mi presupuesto, por otro lado los trafos que me enviaron las E y las I están entre lazadas esto debe ser asi o estarían mal diseñados, bueno compañeros quedo agradecido por sus respuestas.:cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## Rorschach

Gabriel,es como vos leíste,los trafos de salida clase A Single,todas las E van juntas,y las I también,con respecto a la colocación de papel entre chapas,si esta hecho grano orientado no hace falta,porque tiene un tratamiento que las aisla una de otras.-
Fijáte que los trafos que mandaste a hacer,escribiste que tienen derivación al 43%, y en el diagrama del circuito figura derivación al 40%.-
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998

Gustavo... Se refiere al papel que separa las E de las I... el que forma el entre hierro, los trafos single ended son muy dificiles de lograr sin laminacion grano orientado... Porque tenes que llegar a como minimo 20Hy con entrehierro y todo, y cin chapa comun no llegas ni a patadas a esa inductancia.


----------



## gabriel77sur

Gracias por responder Gustavo, si me equivoque por lo que me dijo el vendedor las derivaciones estan al 40% y el material usado es grano orientado M6 todo según lo expresado por el fabricante lo que si me llama la atención la disposición del las laminas, me imagino que el trafo es un single end ultra lineal o no?

Hazar recien veo tu comentario y disculpa por la tonteria que que voy a preguntar con un inductrometro conectado en el primario lo minimo que deberia medir es 20 H? o estoy equivocado?


----------



## hazard_1998

En el primario si, sino no vas a tener suficiente respuesta en baja frecuencia, el tema es que si no le das entre hierro el nucleo se va a saturar....


----------



## gabriel77sur

Gracias Hazar recién medi el primario y el resultado fue de 7,5 H, me parece que me vendieron gato por liebre jaja


----------



## hazard_1998

Gabriel, ojo porque la inductancia que vas a medir depende en parte del nivel de induccion que le apliques al nucleo... A muy baja induccion te va a dar menos inductancia, el tema es, en las etapas single ended tenes un flujo de AC superpuesto a un flujo de CC, ese flujo de CC es el que te va a hacer saturar el nucleo, a menos que le des un entrehierro al nucleo. Lo de la inductancia primaria la tenes que medir a 120Hz a circuito abierto, el valor de inductancia primaria te determina la corriente en vacio de AC en baja frecuencia, ya que I1~= E1/wL y como a esa L la alimentas mediante una R (la resistencia de placa de la valvula) cuando wL se acerque al valor del paralelo de Ra y RL (impedancia de carga reflejada al primario) la respuesta de tension en baja frecuencia habrá caído a 0,7 veces (-3dB) con lo cual, cuanto mas alta sea la inductancia primaria, mas abajo en frecuencia wL se acercará a Ra//RL


----------



## Rorschach

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Gustavo... Se refiere al papel que separa las E de las I... el que forma el entre hierro, los trafos single ended son muy dificiles de lograr sin laminacion grano orientado... Porque tenes que llegar a como minimo 20Hy con entrehierro y todo, y cin chapa comun no llegas ni a patadas a esa inductancia.



Hazard,se sobreentientiende que si van separadas las E por un lado y las I por le otro,se necesita si o si la aislación de papel Presphan o similar con el airgap(entrehierro) correspondiente;yo me refería a los trafos clase A single con laminación común, pero de baja perdida,de pibe +-18 años,tengo55,desarmé un trafo single para 6L6GC,y entre las E y porsupuesto las I también, llevaban un papel muy fino tipo manteca o de calcar,calculo yo +-0,05 mm.-(flor de laburo,¿no?).-
Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## hazard_1998

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Hazard,se sobreentientiende que si van separadas las E por un lado y las I por le otro,se necesita si o si la aislación de papel Presphan o similar con el airgap(entrehierro) correspondiente;yo me refería a los trafos clase A single con laminación común, pero de baja perdida,de pibe +-18 años,tengo55,desarmé un trafo single para 6L6GC,y entre las E y porsupuesto las I también, llevaban un papel muy fino tipo manteca o de calcar,calculo yo +-0,05 mm.-(flor de laburo,¿no?).-
> Un Abrazo
> Gustavo


Dudo que en aquella epoca usaran laminacion comun... Precisamente porque en los trafos single ended se necesita mucha permeabilidad. Pero lo del papel presmill era para disminuir las perdidas por focault cuando las chapas no eran aisladas...


----------



## Rorschach

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Dudo que en aquella epoca usaran laminacion comun... Precisamente porque en los trafos single ended se necesita mucha permeabilidad. Pero lo del papel presmill era para disminuir las perdidas por focault cuando las chapas no eran aisladas...



Mi bien estimado y amigo Hazard,como vos quieras,si quieres quedarte con tus dudas bienvenida sea, pero hace más de 38 años que reparo,construyo y calculo transformadores,y he aprendido muy bien a diferenciar el grano orientado del que no lo es,no hace falta que lo explique,porque seguramente vos también lo sabés.-
Saludos Cordiales
Un Abrazo 
Gustavo


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hazard, Gustavo desde ya aprecio sus comentarios veo que voy a tener que leer un poco mas detenidamente el tema del diseño de estos trafos aun así sigo pensando que estos que tengo están mal diseñado ya que mirándolos un poco mas detenido pude observar que el primario esta bobinado en una sola capa y sobre este se encuentra el secundario con sus respectivos terminales 4 ohm, 8 ohm, 16 ohm por lo que leí estos deben estar intercalados con el primario, ni bien termine de secar el barniz voy a ensamblar y realizar mediciones y ver como se comportan estos trafos.


----------



## hazard_1998

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hazard, Gustavo desde ya aprecio sus comentarios veo que voy a tener que leer un poco mas detenidamente el tema del diseño de estos trafos aun así sigo pensando que estos que tengo están mal diseñado ya que mirándolos un poco mas detenido pude observar que el primario esta bobinado en una sola capa y sobre este se encuentra el secundario con sus respectivos terminales 4 ohm, 8 ohm, 16 ohm por lo que leí estos deben estar intercalados con el primario, ni bien termine de secar el barniz voy a ensamblar y realizar mediciones y ver como se comportan estos trafos.


Gabriel, yo te diria que pruebes con cuidado... Porque se te puede embalar la corriente de reposo... Y ni se te ocurra probar a lazo cerrado.... No vas a tener mucho ancho de banda con ese trafo....


----------



## Rorschach

Gabriel: te mando 2 archivos de los trafos Hammond-Single Ended-Hi-Fi , fijate que el tuyo sería
el 1627SEA,es para 20 Watts,esta hecho con laminación grano orientado M6,y es para la válvula 6550 serie americana (KT88,versión europea),pesa 11 libras (4,994 Kgs), y cumple con las especificaciones del trafo que está en el diagrama de tu circuito,esto te puede servir para comparar la calidad con que hicieron los tuyos.-Ver archivos.-
Con respecto a la división en galletas del primario y secundario en trafos clase A single ended Hi-Fi,es para reducir la capacitancia distribuida paralelo entre espiras,y la capacitancia entre capas,con esto se logra reducir el recorte en las audiofrecuencias altas.-
En trafos de salida simétrica (pushpull) para Hi-Fi,las divisiones se realizan por las mismas razones,con el agregado y que es "fundamental" para que el primario  sea "equilibrado",esto quiere decir que desde el Punto Medio (+B) hacia una de las placas(P1),tenga el mismo valor ohmico que desde P.M(+B) hacia la otra placa(P2).-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## gabriel77sur

Guatavo gracias por los datos a mi transformador le faltan 4 kg si lo comparo con el Hammond-1627SEA, como comentario el amplificador estuvo funcionando desde hace un buen tiempo, lo que si me llamo la atención fue que al compararlo con otro amplificador que había construido anteriormente este tenia unos bajos mas profundos, lo que me llevo a sospechar de los trafos y a medida que leía mas sobre el tema mas sospechaba de estos, por ese razón me anime a escribir, realice alguna pruebas como medir la corriente de placa y el voltaje en el resistor de cátodo de las KT88, estas siempre estuvieron estables, lo único raro que pude observar fue que unos de los canales recorta levemente la señal a la salida, creo que se debe a la valvula 12AX7 supongo que debe tener mas ganancia que la otra, todo esto con una señal senoidal de aproximadamente 1 khz, creo que las mediciones se deben realizar con una señal cuadrada para ver el desempeño de los trafos, por otro lado la potencia rms medida sobre una carga de 8 ohm es de 6 watios, en estos momento me encuentro dándole los últimos retoques de pintura al gabinete, realice las aperturas para instalar los vumetros, solo me faltaría colocar un temporizador para calentar los filamentos antes de darle la alimentación al resto del circuito, después de todo esto me me voy a concentrar en los trafos apropiados, saludos


----------



## Rorschach

Gabriel: quizás el hammond sea muy grande, por que en realidad es para 30W,estuve mirando el data sheet del tango U808 es para 20W,y pesa 1,8 Kgs.-
Estuve mirando tu circuito en otra página y es de 10W rms,quiere decir tu amplificador está al 60% de la potencia;¿mediste la potencia con la señal de entrada al maximo?,quizás la válvula del pre no entregue la tensión debida a la grilla de la KT88,o algún problema con la polarización catódica de esta,fijáte el resistor de cátodo 360Ω 50W,seguramente con semejante disipación debe ser de alambre,y este caso es indispensable que sea "No Inductiva".-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola a todos, Gustavo ahora me dejaste con otra duda respecto a la potencia que entrega según la pagina de donde tome el proyecto este debe entregar 6 W, con respecto al resistor uso uno no inductivo de 50 W y del valor correspondiente, SE KT88 Tube Esquema Amplificador (12AX7 entrada CPSR) de Jean Hiraga - [6 Watts, SE, clase A], te dejo el link de la pagina http://diyaudioprojects.com/Schematics/, saludos


----------



## Rorschach

Gabriel: ese que me indicas,ya lo había visto,fijáte este que mando,que es el mismo circuito sacado de otra página,donde dice 10W.- ¿ cual será la potencia real?

Un Abrazo
Gustavo


----------



## gabriel77sur

Gracias por el pdf Gustavo,

Les comento como medí la potencia del amplificador si esta mal corrijanme por favor!!
Coloque una resistencia de 8 ohm a la salida del trafo y sobre esta las punta del osciloscopio, en la entrada coloque una señal de 1 khz aproximadamente y aumente la señal hasta obtener la mayor amplitud sin distorcion, y la señal obtenida fue de 10 Vp o 20 Vpp; después dividí los 10 Vp por 1,414 y obtuve 7,07 Vef a esto lo eleve al cuadrado el resultado 50  y lo divide por 8 (resistencia de carga) obteniendo 6,25 W espero estar en lo correcto, por otro lado tengo un concepto que me gustaría que me aclaren por ahi leí que sabiendo la potencia de entrada puedo tener un valor aproximado de la potencia de salida por ejemplo    en mi amplificador la potencia de entrada la obtendría multiplicado la corriente por el voltaje en este caso 100 mA por 370 volt = 37 W y sabiendo que amplificador clase A tiene un rendimiento del 25 % debería dividir los 37 w por 4 Obtendría 9,25 w, aun siguen mis dudas cual es la potencia que debería esperar disculpen por irme por las ramas, saludos


----------



## hazard_1998

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Gracias por el pdf Gustavo,
> 
> Les comento como medí la potencia del amplificador si esta mal corrijanme por favor!!
> Coloque una resistencia de 8 ohm a la salida del trafo y sobre esta las punta del osciloscopio, en la entrada coloque una señal de 1 khz aproximadamente y aumente la señal hasta obtener la mayor amplitud sin distorcion, y la señal obtenida fu de 10 Vp o 20 Vpp; después dividí los 10 Vp por 1,414 y obtuve 7,07 Vef a esto lo eleve al cuadrado el resultado 50  y lo divide por 8 (resistencia de carga) obteniendo 6,25 W espero estar en lo correcto, por otro lado tengo un concepto que me gustaría que me aclaren por ahi leí que sabiendo la potencia de entrada puedo tener un valor aproximado de la potencia de salida por ejemplo    en mi amplificador la potencia de entrada la obtendría multiplicado la corriente por el voltaje en este caso 100 mA por 370 volt = 37 W y sabiendo que amplificador clase A tiene un rendimiento del 25 % debería dividir los 37 w por 4 Obtendría 9,25 w, aun siguen mis dudas cual es la potencia que debería esperar disculpen por irme por las ramas, saludos


gabriel, no hay nada mas correcto que lo que vos hiciste. en cuanto al circuito, vos usaste una sola valvula para hacer el circuito de entrada?, ojo al piojo ahí, porque estas muy justo con la maxima tension entre filamento y katodo de la 12AX7 (200V positivos o 100V negativos, de filamento a katodo)..

por otro lado, con qué trafo lo probaste? el que comentaste la semana pasada?.... me imagino que lo tenes andando a lazo abierto no?


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hazard, gracias , dada mi poca experiencia no tuve encuenta este dato, estuve, mirando el datasheet de las 12ax7 de rca y me especifica 180V positivos y 180V negativos, de filamento a cátodo, por otro lado yo estoy utilizando ecc83 de jj telsa el datasheet de estas especifican 180V de filamento a cátodo, creo que el triodo superior es el que esta al limite o no? una posible solución seria el uso de otro triodo verdad? también podría variar la tensión de alimentación de estos pero sacrificaría la ganancia o me equivoco?

Cambiando de tema solo lo compare con otro amplificador que construí con componentes reciclados, este tiene una salida push pull con ecl82, este tiene unos bajos muy profundos comparado con este amplificador de ahi mi sospechas a que los trafos no están bien diseñados, hazard estuvo funcionando a lazo cerrado hasta la semana pasada  que lo desmonte para darle una terminación  mas comercial al gabinete, por otro lado la resistencia que cierra el lazo la cambie a 15 kohm, ya que con la que especifica el diagrama no funcionaba.


----------



## hazard_1998

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hazard, gracias , dada mi poca experiencia no tuve encuenta este dato, estuve, mirando el datasheet de las 12ax7 de rca y me especifica 180V positivos y 180V negativos, de filamento a cátodo, por otro lado yo estoy utilizando ecc83 de jj telsa el datasheet de estas especifican 180V de filamento a cátodo, creo que el triodo superior es el que esta al limite o no? una posible solución seria el uso de otro triodo verdad? también podría variar la tensión de alimentación de estos pero sacrificaría la ganancia o me equivoco?
> 
> Cambiando de tema solo lo compare con otro amplificador que construí con componentes reciclados, este tiene una salida push pull con ecl82, este tiene unos bajos muy profundos comparado con este amplificador de ahi mi sospechas a que los trafos no están bien diseñados, hazard estuvo funcionando a lazo cerrado hasta la semana pasada  que lo desmonte para darle una terminación  mas comercial al gabinete, por otro lado la resistencia que cierra el lazo la cambie a 15 kohm, ya que con la que especifica el diagrama no funcionaba.


gabriel, si, por lo general se usan dos tubos separados para evitar el problema de tener alta tension entre katodo y filamento, bajar la tension de placa no es muy recomendable ya que mas que bajar la ganancia, vas a dejar muy a fuera del punto de operacion a la etapa  (mayor alinearidad)
por el lado del trafo, es basicamente lo que te decia, mala respuesta en baja frecuencia (poca inductancia primaria) y como está muy mal acoplado, no pudiste cerrar el lazo de realimentacion, ponerle 15K en ese lazo significa una ganancia a lazo cerrado de 100 veces, calculo que con la ganancia que puede llegar a tener a lazo abierto ese circuito, ponerle 15K o no ponerle nada, da lo mismo


----------



## gabriel77sur

Gracias hazard en verdad entiendo un poco mejor lo que sucedía, creo que voy  atener que armar los trafos yo, esto ya me lo estaba planteando, voy a dejar algo que encontré en la red sobre el calculo de transformadores single ended, puedo robarle 5 minutos de su tiempo para que lean estos artículos y darme su opinión estaría agradeció, asi mismo me gustaría saber como se puede realizar una replica del trafo U-808 como se solicita en el diagrama no digo que me den los calculos sino como se debe encarar un diseño asi o similar, gracias


----------



## David_fgh

Buenas , 

he visto los documentos que aportas @gabriel77sur y me parecen muy interesantes y  además son los primeros que veo que mas o menos los entiendo.
Has conseguido construir el transformador ? 
Estoy interesado en construirme uno y me gustaría saber si van bien los cálculos y si puede ser tus concluciones.

Un saludo , David.


----------



## DannyR

Hola, estuve leyendo que en el transformador, las E deben ir separadas de las I, osea que ninguna E debe tener contacto con ninguna I. Entonces se debe aisalar la chapa que abraza el transformador tambien? porque en un transfo de audio que tengo no lo está  y para separar las E de las I, seria recomendble solo una capa de barniz sin ningun papel? o no será buen aislante?. Dejo una imagen de un transformador para que vean de que "chapa que abraza" les hablo.. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es por aislar electricamente , sino "magnéticamente" , se llama entrehierro y se suele construir con un papelito , solo entre las E y las I .

Saludos !


----------



## fosforito

DannyR dijo:


> Hola, estuve leyendo que en el transformador, las E deben ir separadas de las I, osea que ninguna E debe tener contacto con ninguna I. Entonces se debe aisalar la chapa que abraza el transformador tambien? porque en un transfo de audio que tengo no lo está  y para separar las E de las I, seria recomendble solo una capa de barniz sin ningun papel? o no será buen aislante?. Dejo una imagen de un transformador para que vean de que "chapa que abraza" les hablo.. Saludos



No me queda claro que quiere decir DannyR, los trafos de salida de audio, clase A Single, todas las E van apiladas juntas y por separado van todas las I juntas, luego se juntan el pilón completo de las E y el pilón completo de las I, antes de juntar ambos pilones, se le coloca en el medio, un papel aislante del tipo presphan, del espesor correspondiente al air-gap (entrehierro) calculado.
Si los trafos de audio son para salida simétrica (push-pull) tanto en clase A, AB o B, se apila se la siguiente forma, se apila un conjunto E-I para un lado, y luego el siguiente conjunto para el otro lado, y así sucesivamente,(EI-IE-EI-IE-EI-IE........).

Chau f


----------



## DannyR

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es por aislar electricamente , sino "magnéticamente" , se llama entrehierro y se suele construir con un papelito , solo entre las E y las I



Entiendo, pero no seria igual un barnizado que un papel? la chapa que recubre todas las chapas no afecta que esté entonces sin aislante de ningun tipo?  




fosforito dijo:


> No me queda claro que quiere decir DannyR, los trafos de salida de audio, clase A Single, todas las E van apiladas juntas y por separado van todas las I juntas, luego se juntan el pilón completo de las E y el pilón completo de las I, antes de juntar ambos pilones, se le coloca en el medio, un papel aislante del tipo presphan, del espesor correspondiente al air-gap (entrehierro) calculado.



Mi dudas eran si la abrazadera de chapa que mantiene juntos a los dos pilones, no afectaba si no estaba aislado, y tambien si no habia que tener ningun contacto el pilon de las E con el pilon de las I; porque podia haber sido que solo la pata del medio de las "E" tenia que estar aislada y las otras dos no, eso no entendia bien. Con respecto a los calculos del entrehierro, son verdaderamente importantes?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , no afecta.

Los cálculos del entrehierro si son importantes.


----------



## fosforito

DannyR dijo:


> Entiendo, pero no seria igual un barnizado que un papel? la chapa que recubre todas las chapas no afecta que esté entonces sin aislante de ningun tipo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi dudas eran si la abrazadera de chapa que mantiene juntos a los dos pilones, no afectaba si no estaba aislado, y tambien si no habia que tener ningun contacto el pilon de las E con el pilon de las I; porque podia haber sido que solo la pata del medio de las "E" tenia que estar aislada y las otras dos no, eso no entendia bien. Con respecto a los calculos del entrehierro, son verdaderamente importantes?



En los trafos de salida de audio para clase A single bien hechos, primero se pega el presphan sobre el pilón I y luego se pega el conjunto sobre el pilón E, o viceversa, luego se forran los laterales y las caras exteriores con presphan de mas o menos 0,5mm, y ahí recién se le coloca el suncho ( lo que tu llamas abrazadera), o se puede obviar el suncho, y colocarles las tapas tradicionales.
Los cálculos del entrehierro en los trafos de salida para clase A single no son importantes, ** **Son Importantísimos **, de ello depende que el trafo quede saturado o no por la componente de corriente continua sin compensar, propia de los amplificadores que trabajan en clase A single.
Chau f


----------



## Rorschach

Totalmente de acuerdo con Dosmetros y Fosforito.

DannyR, puedes ver en el post del amplificador que estoy construyendo, las imágenes de cuando hice el choque (inductor) de filtro de la fuente de poder, cuya forma de colocación del apilado de las chapas es igual a los transformadores de potencia Clase A con una sola válvula de potencia (simple).-
Hace click aquí abajo_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/730795/ _Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DannyR

Muchas gracias muchachos! seguire trabajando con el transfo y los calculos.. espero quede de bien El tema es porque no es un transfo comun me voy mucho por los detalles pero son necesarios..   Gustavo vi lo que estas haciendo y esta quedando excelente!! Te felicito! Saludos cordiales DOSMETROS, fosforito, Gustavo Moretton!!


----------



## DannyR

Hola! les cuento que ya termine mi transformador, y al probarlo suena bien, pero cuando reprodusco una canción con mucho grave, al estar el volumen a la mitad como que distorsiona.. estoy pensando en la realimentación negativa que sea el problema.

Hay alguna manera de saber cual es el negativo en el secundario para ponerlo a "masa" ? Saludos


----------



## fosforito

DannyR dijo:


> Hola! les cuento que ya termine mi transformador, y al probarlo suena bien, pero cuando reprodusco una canción con mucho grave, al estar el volumen a la mitad como que distorsiona.. estoy pensando en la realimentación negativa que sea el problema.
> 
> Hay alguna manera de saber cual es el negativo en el secundario para ponerlo a "masa" ? Saludos



Lo más probable es que el origen de la distorsión, sea por saturación del nucleo por la componente de continua en el primario, que por ser una salida simple siempre queda sin compensar, si no calculaste debidamente el entrehierro (air-gap), o no se lo diste, al reproducir con pasajes de música de baja frecuencia, aumentará proporcionalmente la corriente de placa, con la consecuencia de saturar el nucleo, y de ahí que se produzca la distorsión.

Creo que eso te lo habíamos mencionado anteriormente  .

En el secundario de un transformador de audio, *no hay negativo, y obviamente tampoco** positivo*, lo que si hay entre terminales es una corriente alterna de frecuencia variable, coloca cualquiera de los 2 terminales a masa, si no hay oscilación o tableteo, es el correcto, sinó hazlo al revés.-

chau f


----------



## DannyR

fosforito dijo:


> Lo más probable es que el origen de la distorsión, sea por saturación del nucleo por la componente de continua en el primario, que por ser una salida simple siempre queda sin compensar, si no calculaste debidamente el entrehierro (air-gap), o no se lo diste, al reproducir con pasajes de música de baja frecuencia, aumentará proporcionalmente la corriente de placa, con la consecuencia de saturar el nucleo, y de ahí que se produzca la distorsión.Creo que eso te lo habíamos mencionado anteriormente



Si, realicé el entrehierro con un una separacion de aprox 0.10mm, lo unico, es que el pilon de las "I" está en contacto con la "carcasa o abrazadera" del transformador; el pilon de las E están aisladas de la carcasa y de las "I". No quisiera desarmarlo de nuevo hasta estar seguro, porque quedó muy bonito  se lo podria probar de alguna manera para descartar que sea éste el problema?



fosforito dijo:


> En el secundario de un transformador de audio, *no hay negativo, y obviamente tampoco** positivo*, lo que si hay entre terminales es una corriente alterna de frecuencia variable, coloca cualquiera de los 2 terminales a masa, si no hay oscilación o tableteo, es el correcto, sinó hazlo al revés.-



Claro, pero yo me referia a eso, como podria saber cual es el que deberia ir a masa. Voy a probar ésto tambien a ver si mejora.. Saludos cordiales!


----------



## fosforito

DannyR dijo:


> Si, realicé el entrehierro con un una separacion de aprox 0.10mm, lo unico, es que el pilon de las "I" está en contacto con la "carcasa o abrazadera" del transformador; el pilon de las E están aisladas de la carcasa y de las "I". No quisiera desarmarlo de nuevo hasta estar seguro, porque quedó muy bonito  se lo podria probar de alguna manera para descartar que sea éste el problema?
> 
> 
> 
> Claro, pero yo me referia a eso, como podria saber cual es el que deberia ir a masa. Voy a probar ésto tambien a ver si mejora.. Saludos cordiales!


Sería interesante en primer lugar, saber que hiciste, porque adivinar es medio aventurero, viste ?.
Yo supuse que es un trafo de salida de audio para clase A simple, ¿ pero si no lo es ?, ¡ que se yo !
Porqué no publicas que trafo hiciste, con los resultados del calculo y para que válvula o válvulas de salida es, o el circuito del amplificador, *y lo más importante algunas imágenes del trafo que construíste  *, sino es casi imposible darte una opinión y ayudarte.

chau f


----------



## DannyR

Hola!  Es un trafo simple clase A , los calculos los habia realizado con un programa que encontre en el foro, pero no estoy seguro de si esta bien los resultados que tira..  el calculo lo hago con frecuencia minima a reproducir y la potencia maxima de salida. Ahora me entra la duda de si 20hz esta bien o debo mejor calcular con 10hz? y potencia maxima calculo con 3W.. Estoy trabajando con una CV1959 que tira casi 2W.. Fotos por el momento no tengo 

Y sobre cual cable va a masa no logro saber cual es el correcto, conectando con uno u otro no se produce ninguna diferencia considerable


----------



## fosforito

DannyR dijo:


> Hola!  Es un trafo simple clase A , los calculos los habia realizado con un programa que encontre en el foro, pero no estoy seguro de si esta bien los resultados que tira..  el calculo lo hago con frecuencia minima a reproducir y la potencia maxima de salida. Ahora me entra la duda de si 20hz esta bien o debo mejor calcular con 10hz? y potencia maxima calculo con 3W.. Estoy trabajando con una CV1959 que tira casi 2W.. Fotos por el momento no tengo
> 
> Y sobre cual cable va a masa no logro saber cual es el correcto, conectando con uno u otro no se produce ninguna diferencia considerable



La CV1959, es simplemente una 50C5, muy común en los tocadiscos tipo Winco de hace 50 años atrás, se utilizaba frecuentemente una rectificadora de media onda tipo 35W4, una pre amplificadora tipo 6AV6, y la clásica de salida 50C5 (Cv1959), que con suerte entregaba un poco más de 1W RMS.
Sería interesante que publicaras el circuito, aunque sea a mano alzada, para ver que de que estamos hablando, *sobre todo por el tema de la realimentación negativa que tu mencionas.*
chau f


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y dónde conseguiste las chapa de hierro silicio *grano orientado* ?

Te pregunto ésto porque si no es de grano orientado, debería tener al menos *el triple* de sección de núcleo para que* mas o menos funcione*. 

Saludos !


----------



## fosforito

El tema es porque no es un transfo comun me voy mucho por los detalles pero son necesarios..  

¿ Y que tiene de #no común# ese trafo ?, podrías explicarlo.

Aparte, alguna novedad de lo  que te hemos pedido y preguntado.

Si no aportas nada, obviamente nada de feedback recibirás.

chau f


----------



## DannyR

fosforito dijo:


> La CV1959, es simplemente una 50C5, muy común en los tocadiscos tipo Winco de hace 50 años atrás, se utilizaba frecuentemente una rectificadora de media onda tipo 35W4, una pre amplificadora tipo 6AV6, y la clásica de salida 50C5 (Cv1959), que con suerte entregaba un poco más de 1W RMS.
> Sería interesante que publicaras el circuito, aunque sea a mano alzada, para ver que de que estamos hablando, *sobre todo por el tema de la realimentación negativa que tu mencionas.*
> chau f



Exacto fosforito, estuve leyendo sobre el tema y es de donde me estoy guiando; El tema de la realimentación no se si ponerla porque pareciera no haber ningun efecto significativo. Puede ser que encontrando el cable que deba ir a masa mejore minimamente el sonido o baje un poco algun ruido de AC?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y dónde conseguiste las chapa de hierro silicio *grano orientado* ?
> 
> Te pregunto ésto porque si no es de grano orientado, debería tener al menos *el triple* de sección de núcleo para que* mas o menos funcione*.
> 
> Saludos !



DOSMETROS las chapas son del transformador antiguo, creo que es chapa de silicio común.. pero no es problema eso, el transformadorsito aparenta ser uno acorde a la valvula, asi que solo me preocupé por el entrehierro. Hablando de eso, que pasaria si tengo un poco mas o menos del de que deberia llevar, por ejemplo tendria que llevar 0.10mm y yo coloco 0.15mm o 0.05mm? porque noto que las chapitas no hacen contacto "todas" de forma pareja  (pilon I y pilon E) como que estan un poco desparejas cortadas; no es la gran cosa, pero como acá estamos hablando de "mm" me parece considerable.



fosforito dijo:


> El tema es porque no es un transfo comun me voy mucho por los detalles pero son necesarios..
> 
> ¿ Y que tiene de #no común# ese trafo ?, podrías explicarlo.



fosforito me referia a que no es un "transformador de alimentación" que es mas facil su armado..

Tambien les cuento que encontre el problema de que se saturara con graves, es el pote de volumen, creo que esta gastado porque al regular el volumen desde el reproductor no distorsiona como si se regulara desde el pote.. 

Tengo problemas para subir images y poner iconos desde hace unos días! hago clic sobre los iconos y no pasa nada  a alguien mas le pasa? DOSMETROS y fosforito Un Saludo grande!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te satura en graves , es muy probable o que te falta capacidad de corriente (capacitor electrolítico de la fuente ) , o es chico el entrehierro y satura al núcleo , cómo ya te lo dijo Fosforito , ya que estás en clase A. (Además de otro millón de causas posibles  )

Así que podrias quitarle el zuncho al transformador e irle probando espesores mas gruesos de entrehierro (air-gap). Lo sostenés con bandas elásticas para hacer las pruebas y le vas agregando papelitos.

A ver si aunque sea empíricamente lográs mejorarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## Rorschach

Para los que quieran iniciarse en la construcción de transformadores de salida de audio de Alta fidelidad, se muestran 3 diagramas distintos de conexionado y galletas intercaladas con los sentidos de giro para las bobinas, su ubicación correspondiente, y donde empiezan y donde terminan,  estos diagramas son los que ha utilizado Acrosound transformers y luego Dynaco, el inventor de dichos diagramas fue David Hafler, socio fundador de Acrosound y luego dueño de la legendaria fábrica de transformadores y amplificadores Dynaco.



*Linea de transformadores de salida de audio Dynaco* 



*Transformadores de salida de audio Dynaco modelo A-420*

​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cat_Willkason_1.pdf 11.09 Mb




 Cat_Willkason_2.pdf 9.42 Mb




 Cat_Reposicao_Willkason.pdf 6.06 Mb

Fuente : http://www.813am.qsl.br/index.php?o...id=26:cat-willkason&catid=17:trafos&Itemid=36


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.813am.qsl.br/plugins/editors/jce/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/img/ext/pdf_small.gif Cat_Willkason_1.pdf 11.09 Mb
> 
> http://www.813am.qsl.br/plugins/editors/jce/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/img/ext/pdf_small.gif Cat_Willkason_2.pdf 9.42 Mb
> 
> http://www.813am.qsl.br/plugins/editors/jce/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/img/ext/pdf_small.gif Cat_Reposicao_Willkason.pdf 6.06 Mb
> 
> Fuente : http://www.813am.qsl.br/index.php?o...id=26:cat-willkason&catid=17:trafos&Itemid=36


Hola a todos , desafortunadamente la fabrica Willkason NO mas existe tal cual muchas otras fabricas de conponentes electronicos de ejelente calidad que fueran cerriadas (extintas) graças a nuestro gobierno incopetente ,corrupto, ladro y etc.....     
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los subí porque tienen datos de impedancias , potencia , etc


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los subí porque tienen datos de impedancias , potencia , etc


!Siii entiendo pero no podrias dejar de aclarar lo que se pasa aca por eses pagos !.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## tomassosaoconnor

Buenas, dejo mi humilde intento de contribuir:

_*Cálculos de transformadores de salida para válvulas:*

 Para el transformador de salida de un equipo valvular, las características para el núcleo y la inducción que poseen los adaptadores de Z, también se aplican a estos tipos ya que también son adaptadores de impedancias, la única diferencia es que en vez de acoplarlas Z entre 2 válvulas, lo hace entre las válvulas de salida y la bobina del parlante. Cabe aclarar ademas, que el secundario de este tipo de transformadores entrega cierta cantidad de corriente en su secundario, la cual acompañada por una tensión, hacen posible la excitación de la bobina móvil del parlante conectado.Es conveniente sacar varias tomas en el secundario de este tipo de transformador para poder conectar parlantes con diferentes valores de Z (4, 8 o 16 ohms, o los tipos antiguos de 2.5, 5 y 7 ohms los cuales están obsoletos).Antes que nada y para facilitar la obtención del núcleo, se plantea la siguiente ecuación,si es que se conoce la potencia a manejar por el transformador (por lo general si, y si no se puede hallar por el producto entre la tensión en el primario y la corriente máxima de una de las válvulas de salida (en el caso de una configuración push-pull) o la única que halla (clase A):

S = 2,1 *√ (P)

Donde P = potencia a manejar por el primario y 2,1 es un coeficiente para aumentar la sección del núcleo a un valor seguro evitando saturación. Suponiendo una válvula con los siguientes datos:

Vp = 250V, Vg = -16,5, Ip = 34mA y Rp (Z de placa) = 7000 ohms.

El primario se calcula de la misma forma que un adaptador de Z, primero hallamos Lp:

Lp = Rp / f * 2,18

Donde Rp = Z de placa de la válvula (resistencia de placa) y f = frecuencia mas baja en la que la atenuación sea menor a 0,5db, por lo general 200Hz. Con nuestros valores tendremos:

Lp = 7000 / 200 * 2,18 = 16H

Ahora vamos a hallar el numero de espiras en el primario. Para esto necesitamos la sección del núcleo (en base a la formula para hallar la sección, ir a Tabla de laminación y carreteles) y la longitud de la linea magnética media (En la tabla de carreteles y laminación, una vez escogido el núcleo mas adecuado, elegir la laminación y hallar la longitud de la linea de fuerza media por la formula l = (D+E) * 2 + (A * 2).).

N = 10000 * √( Lp * l / 1,25 * phi * S )

Para nuestro caso, la potencia es Vp * Ip = 8.5W, por lo que tendremos una sección

S =2,1 *√8,5 = 6.1cm²

Nuestro núcleo mas aproximado es de 6.6cm² (carretel numero 77 ) por lo tanto, nuestro l mide 13.6cm. Para phi se debe tomar un valor no superior a 500 Gauss, por lo explicado en adaptadores de Z, debido a la existencia de un campo continuo que limita en gran medida la inducción máxima restante del núcleo (1/10 a 1/15 de la total). Reemplazando tendremos:

N = 10000 *√(16 * 13,6 / 1,25 * 500 * 6,6 ) = 2238 espiras

Para el numero de espiras en el secundario hay que relacionar las impedancias de primario y secundario:

Q = √(Z1 / Z2) en donde Z1 es la Z del primario, Z2 es la del secundario y Q es la relación de transformación. Para nuestro caso: Z1 = 7000 ohms y Z2 = 8 ohms (o el valor del parlante que se posea).

Q = √(7000 / 8) = 29.6

Y de acuerdo a esto, el numero de espiras en el secundario será:

N2 = N1 / Q; N2 = 2238 / 29,6 = 75.6 espiras, o 76 para hacer las cosas redondas.

Si por el primario pasan 34mA la sección de alambre va a ser:

S alambre primario = Ip / D

Donde D = densidad de corriente en el alambre en A/mm². Por lo general, cuando el alambre es fino se toma 2,5 A/mm² para engrosar un poco la sección y evitar trabajar con un alambre muy fino y frágil que se puede cortar.

S a p = 0,034 / 2.5 = 0.0136mm2 o un alambre de 0.13 o 0.14 mm de diámetro.

Y en el secundario, en el cual primero hay que hallar la I:

I2 = N * Ip / N2; entonces: 2236 * 0.034 / 76 = 1 A (redondito)

Por lo tanto la sección va a ser:

S a sec = 1 / 2.5 = 0.4 mm² o un alambre de 0.75mm de diámetro. Es importante destacar que los cálculos se hacen con las corrientes máximas que se pueden alcanzar, así que se puede disminuir la sección del alambre del secundario a la mitad para no trabajar con alambres muy gruesos ademas de su precio. Con un alambre de 0,4 de diámetro en el secundario va a funcionar bien. Claro que esto es a elección de cada uno. Preferentemente yo usaría alambres de la sección que dan los cálculos a máxima corriente para tener menos resistencia ohmica en los bobinados y reducir la perdida de potencia._

La fuente es un documento de Scribd, espero que le sirva a alguien


----------



## aure

Rorschach dijo:


> Cardozom Dijo:Respecto a los transformadores quisiera hacer una pregunta; esos ultra lineales que llevan la derivación al 43% para las grillas como seria exactamente el bobinado, tomando números redondos de 1000 espiras de primario, 0 - 430 - 500 - 570 - 1000. Es así como se hacen las derivaciones ???
> Me refiero a la relación de vueltas
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> No,así no se hacen las derivaciones, cuando se habla de pushpull ultralineal con derivación para pantallas al 43%,ese 43% se refiere al proporcional de espiras entre +B,que es el punto medio del primario y la conexión a una de las placas; y viceversa.-En el ejemplo hipotetico de un primario de 1000 espiras,el punto medio(+B),es por ende la espira 500,desde la conexión de placa de V1(espira0),el 43% de 500 es 215,para V1 la conexión de pantalla es en la espira 215; y desde la conexión de placa de V2,el 43% de 500, también son 215,en este caso a 1000 le restamos 215:785,y la conexión de pantalla de V2 es en la espira 785.-
> Ver Adjunto
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo




Buenas Tardes.

estoy haciendome un amplificador y me bobinare los trafos de salida ultralineal yo tambien.
el caso es Rorschach, que tu dibujo estan las tomas ultralineales al 43% desde las placas y la patente de trafo ultralineal (Alan Blumlein) y los estudios de dos americanos despues, situan las tomas ultralineales al 43% desde el central tap (CT) que es el +v de la alimentacion.

Azard en su amplificador lo tiene situado las tomas del 43% con respecto a CT 

e visto esquemas varios y parece que unos al 43% desde ct otros 43% desde placas... vamos una desconfianza
me gustaria una ultima palabra, aunque creo al 99% que la verdad es 43% desde CT, he mirado hasta la patente original.
del trafo de carga distribuida de Mullard, ellos llamaba asi al trafo de salida ultralineal., pues la patentente era de Alan Blumlein,

Bueno amigos, sigo con mis trafos.

Tambien estoy remodelando y automatizando mi bobinadora casera para poder hacerlo superbien el bobinado, pues si no el desastre en banda pasante y phase shift esta asegurado ,jejeje, los trafos de alimentacion ya los tengo hechos.


adjunto fotos de las tomas al 43% originales de la epoca.

Saludos amigos


----------



## Rorschach

aure dijo:


> Buenas Tardes.
> estoy haciendome un amplificador y me bobinare los trafos de salida ultralineal yo tambien.



Hola, sí, eso es lo que publicaste en otro subforo : Transformador salida válvulas push-pull, dudas y diseño



aure dijo:


> el caso es Rorschach, que tu dibujo estan las tomas ultralineales al 43% desde las placas




Sí, se ve que cuando realicé el gráfico no me di cuenta, haciéndolo al revés  !!!

Ahí va como es la conexión UL al 43% en el primario  :


​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach

*Acerca de la sección de los núcleos EI *y *UI*

He visto aquí, y en otros sitios, que alguna gente se confunde, cae en un serio error, respecto de la sección (área, superficie) del núcleo de los transformadores tipo en anillo *UI*, también llamado de columnas, donde su núcleo tiene 2 ramas (columnas, piernas) iguales, de aquí se desprende la confusión de considerar que cuando se obtiene la sección en cm2 (lado x lado), si una rama por ejemplo mide 1,5 cm por 6 cm de apilado = 9 cm2, y como la otra rama restante es igual, entonces la suman, creyendo que se tiene 18 cm2 de sección, o que se puede obtener la potencia equivalente a 9 cm2 en una pierna, y sumar otra potencia equivalente a 9 cm2 en la otra pierna. Esto no es así, esta mal, y es un serio error.
La sección de un núcleo tipo en anillo* UI*, se debe tomar de una sola rama (lado x lado), y esto es porque la sección es una sola, y se si imagina el núcleo en anillo completo y cerrado, cortémoslo imaginariamente donde se quiera, y visualizaremos que la sección es una sola.
Entonces en un transformador cuyo núcleo es tipo anillo *UI*, su sección completa y total es la que se mide en una sola rama del mismo, como en el ejemplo anterior si un núcleo *UI*, una de sus ramas mide 1,5 cm por 6 cm de apilado, la sección única, y total es de : 9 cm2

Es probable que esta confusión venga porque en la mayoría de los libros no esta explicado, y porque se ve y se estudia el transformador tipo acorazado* EI*, con el cual la mayoría de los colegas alguna vez se ha topado con alguno, ya sea para repararlo, o para hacer uno, y aquí es más sencillo, porque la gran mayoría sabe, y no hay discusión, que la sección de un núcleo tipo acorazado *EI*, se obtiene multiplicando lado por lado de su "rama central", rama central que mide el doble respecto de las ramas laterales, esto quiere decir que las ramas laterales miden cada una la mitad de la rama central.-
Para entender donde quiero llegar, se puede decir también que se puede obtener la sección del núcleo acorazado *EI*, multiplicando lado por lado de su rama lateral, y luego multiplicando por dos.
Si en un núcleo acorazado* EI*, su rama central mide 3 cm por 3 cm de apilado, sabemos que su sección (lado por lado) vale : 9 cm2, y que si lo queremos saber por medio de sus ramas laterales, como su rama central mide 3 cm, las ramas laterales miden 1,5 cm, entonces : (lado x lado) x 2 : (1,5 cm x 3 cm) x 2 = 9 cm2,...... lo mismo.

Hice unos gráficos para su mejor comprensión, partiendo de un núcleo acorazado* EI  *y llegando a un núcleo en anillo* UI* de la misma sección que el *EI *:

​


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## gabriel8763

tomassosaoconnor dijo:


> Buenas, dejo mi humilde intento de contribuir:
> 
> _*Cálculos de transformadores de salida para válvulas:*
> 
> Para el transformador de salida de un equipo valvular, las características para el núcleo y la inducción que poseen los adaptadores de Z, también se aplican a estos tipos ya que también son adaptadores de impedancias, la única diferencia es que en vez de acoplarlas Z entre 2 válvulas, lo hace entre las válvulas de salida y la bobina del parlante. Cabe aclarar ademas, que el secundario de este tipo de transformadores entrega cierta cantidad de corriente en su secundario, la cual acompañada por una tensión, hacen posible la excitación de la bobina móvil del parlante conectado.Es conveniente sacar varias tomas en el secundario de este tipo de transformador para poder conectar parlantes con diferentes valores de Z (4, 8 o 16 ohms, o los tipos antiguos de 2.5, 5 y 7 ohms los cuales están obsoletos).Antes que nada y para facilitar la obtención del núcleo, se plantea la siguiente ecuación,si es que se conoce la potencia a manejar por el transformador (por lo general si, y si no se puede hallar por el producto entre la tensión en el primario y la corriente máxima de una de las válvulas de salida (en el caso de una configuración push-pull) o la única que halla (clase A):
> 
> S = 2,1 *√ (P)
> 
> Donde P = potencia a manejar por el primario y 2,1 es un coeficiente para aumentar la sección del núcleo a un valor seguro evitando saturación. Suponiendo una válvula con los siguientes datos:
> 
> Vp = 250V, Vg = -16,5, Ip = 34mA y Rp (Z de placa) = 7000 ohms.
> 
> El primario se calcula de la misma forma que un adaptador de Z, primero hallamos Lp:
> 
> Lp = Rp / f * 2,18
> 
> Donde Rp = Z de placa de la válvula (resistencia de placa) y f = frecuencia mas baja en la que la atenuación sea menor a 0,5db, por lo general 200Hz. Con nuestros valores tendremos:
> 
> Lp = 7000 / 200 * 2,18 = 16H
> 
> Ahora vamos a hallar el numero de espiras en el primario. Para esto necesitamos la sección del núcleo (en base a la formula para hallar la sección, ir a Tabla de laminación y carreteles) y la longitud de la linea magnética media (En la tabla de carreteles y laminación, una vez escogido el núcleo mas adecuado, elegir la laminación y hallar la longitud de la linea de fuerza media por la formula l = (D+E) * 2 + (A * 2).).
> 
> N = 10000 * √( Lp * l / 1,25 * phi * S )
> 
> Para nuestro caso, la potencia es Vp * Ip = 8.5W, por lo que tendremos una sección
> 
> S =2,1 *√8,5 = 6.1cm²
> 
> Nuestro núcleo mas aproximado es de 6.6cm² (carretel numero 77 ) por lo tanto, nuestro l mide 13.6cm. Para phi se debe tomar un valor no superior a 500 Gauss, por lo explicado en adaptadores de Z, debido a la existencia de un campo continuo que limita en gran medida la inducción máxima restante del núcleo (1/10 a 1/15 de la total). Reemplazando tendremos:
> 
> N = 10000 *√(16 * 13,6 / 1,25 * 500 * 6,6 ) = 2238 espiras
> 
> Para el numero de espiras en el secundario hay que relacionar las impedancias de primario y secundario:
> 
> Q = √(Z1 / Z2) en donde Z1 es la Z del primario, Z2 es la del secundario y Q es la relación de transformación. Para nuestro caso: Z1 = 7000 ohms y Z2 = 8 ohms (o el valor del parlante que se posea).
> 
> Q = √(7000 / 8) = 29.6
> 
> Y de acuerdo a esto, el numero de espiras en el secundario será:
> 
> N2 = N1 / Q; N2 = 2238 / 29,6 = 75.6 espiras, o 76 para hacer las cosas redondas.
> 
> Si por el primario pasan 34mA la sección de alambre va a ser:
> 
> S alambre primario = Ip / D
> 
> Donde D = densidad de corriente en el alambre en A/mm². Por lo general, cuando el alambre es fino se toma 2,5 A/mm² para engrosar un poco la sección y evitar trabajar con un alambre muy fino y frágil que se puede cortar.
> 
> S a p = 0,034 / 2.5 = 0.0136mm2 o un alambre de 0.13 o 0.14 mm de diámetro.
> 
> Y en el secundario, en el cual primero hay que hallar la I:
> 
> I2 = N * Ip / N2; entonces: 2236 * 0.034 / 76 = 1 A (redondito)
> 
> Por lo tanto la sección va a ser:
> 
> S a sec = 1 / 2.5 = 0.4 mm² o un alambre de 0.75mm de diámetro. Es importante destacar que los cálculos se hacen con las corrientes máximas que se pueden alcanzar, así que se puede disminuir la sección del alambre del secundario a la mitad para no trabajar con alambres muy gruesos ademas de su precio. Con un alambre de 0,4 de diámetro en el secundario va a funcionar bien. Claro que esto es a elección de cada uno. Preferentemente yo usaría alambres de la sección que dan los cálculos a máxima corriente para tener menos resistencia ohmica en los bobinados y reducir la perdida de potencia._
> 
> La fuente es un documento de Scribd, espero que le sirva a alguien



Hola a todos, un gusto saludarlos.
¿Habrá algún libro, literatura, algo, que explique cómo hacer los cálculos para fabricar un transformador driver y otro de salida para transistores? Por ejemplo para una Spica, solo como referencia. Sé que buscando se puede comprar, o reciclarlo de una plaqueta de audio vieja, pero me interesa poder hacer los cálculos y hacerlos made in casa. Muchas gracias a todos. Gabriel


----------



## DOSMETROS

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Hola a todos, un gusto saludarlos.
> ¿Habrá algún libro, literatura, algo, que explique cómo hacer los cálculos para fabricar un transformador driver y otro de salida para transistores? Por ejemplo para una Spica, solo como referencia. Sé que buscando se puede comprar, o reciclarlo de una plaqueta de audio vieja, pero me interesa poder hacer los cálculos y hacerlos made in casa. Muchas gracias a todos. Gabriel



Leíste el post completo ?


----------



## gabriel8763

Hola Dosmetros, garcias por responder. Encontré cálculos de transformadores de salida para circuitos a vávulas. Creo no haber visto para circuitos a transistores, eso creo reitro, tal vez están y no los encontré. Volveré a revisar. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los transformadores de salida solo son adaptadores de impedancia. Si conocés la impedancia de salida de tu amplificador podés sintetizar el transformador sin ningún problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si tenés ganas fijate éste post , algunos amplificadores tienen datos de espiras y núcleo . . .  podés hacer algo de ingeniería inversa a su cálculo . . . 

_Amplificador_ push-pull a transistores _12 V_​


----------



## gabriel8763

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés ganas fijate éste post , algunos amplificadores tienen datos de espiras y núcleo . . .  podés hacer algo de ingeniería inversa a su cálculo . . .
> 
> _Amplificador_ push-pull a transistores _12 V_​


Por ahora te digo gracias, jajajaj, el mangazo de ayuda viene en breve. ¡Gracias Dosmetros!


----------



## gabriel8763

Hola a todos.

Si bien hay aportes similares, estimo que no está de más.

Al final de este post, comparto un link para acceder a una página de Relics Tube Amp, donde explica (en español) cómo calcular un transformador de audio.

Casi al final del breve artículo, se pueden descargar dos planillas, una para transformadores de audio y otra para transformadores de tensión.

Para revisar los cálculos de un transformador de audio, utilicé la planilla , que incluye una sintética explicación (parecería que está tomada del Libro de SInger) y una calculadora.

ttp://relicstubeamp.blogspot.com/2012/11/como-se-calcula-un-transformador-de.html

Espero que sea de utilidad para alguien.
Gabriel


----------



## Rorschach

Estimado Gabriel8763, muchas gracias de todos modos por el aporte, pero esas planillas para calcular según el libro :Transformadores del Ing. Singer, ya hace mucho tiempo que están publicadas en el foro : Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia





						Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
					

Creo este tema por un miembro del foro me mandó un MP con algunas consultas sobre el diseño y contrucción de transformadores de audio. Como ya he visto que hay muchas preguntas sobre este tema, especialmente entre quienes gustan del sonido valvular, que algunos foristas las han contestado pero...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				








						Transformador para amplificador valvular
					

Yo sabía que en algún lugar tenía otras direcciónes de fabricantes de transformadores para válvulas. Aquí encuentras datos de muchos modelos de transformadores de salida.   http://www.lundahl.se/ http://www.sowter.co.uk/...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## gabriel8763

Rorschach dijo:


> Estimado Gabriel8763, muchas gracias de todos modos por el aporte, pero esas planillas para calcular según el libro :Transformadores del Ing. Singer, ya hace mucho tiempo que están publicadas en el foro : Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
> 
> 
> Creo este tema por un miembro del foro me mandó un MP con algunas consultas sobre el diseño y contrucción de transformadores de audio. Como ya he visto que hay muchas preguntas sobre este tema, especialmente entre quienes gustan del sonido valvular, que algunos foristas las han contestado pero...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transformador para amplificador valvular
> 
> 
> Yo sabía que en algún lugar tenía otras direcciónes de fabricantes de transformadores para válvulas. Aquí encuentras datos de muchos modelos de transformadores de salida.   http://www.lundahl.se/ http://www.sowter.co.uk/...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


¡Muchas gracias Rorschach!
Algún pajarito me comentó que sos el "Gurú" de los transformadores, jajaja.
Aprovecho a consultarte: El resultado de vueltas que corresponden al "secundario", en el caso de querer bobinarlo como un "autotransformador", ¿las tomo directamente del "primario"?
Es decir, si en el primario debo bobinar 200 vueltas, por decir algo, y en el secundario 40, ¿esas 40 las tomo de esa misma bobina?
De ser así, por 160 vueltas circulará la intensidad del primario y por las otras 40 la intensidad del primario más la del secundario.
¿Es correcto?
Muchas gracias.
Gabriel

EDITO: Si te parece mejor, esto lo consulto en el foro: "Cálculo de Transformadores de Audiofrecuencia". Gracias.


----------



## Rorschach

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ¡Muchas gracias Rorschach!
> Algún pajarito me comentó que sos el "Gurú" de los transformadores, jajaja.
> Aprovecho a consultarte: El resultado de vueltas que corresponden al "secundario", en el caso de querer bobinarlo como un "autotransformador", ¿las tomo directamente del "primario"?
> Es decir, si en el primario debo bobinar 200 vueltas, por decir algo, y en el secundario 40, ¿esas 40 las tomo de esa misma bobina?
> De ser así, por 160 vueltas circulará la intensidad del primario y por las otras 40 la intensidad del primario más la del secundario.
> ¿Es correcto?
> Muchas gracias.
> Gabriel
> 
> EDITO: Si te parece mejor, esto lo consulto en el foro: "Cálculo de Transformadores de Audiofrecuencia". Gracias.


¿Gurú de los transformadores ?  ¡ Lo que te haya dicho ese pajarito corre por su exclusiva cuenta ! 
No se entiende lo que quieres hacer,  infiero que quieres hacer un autotransformador de salida de audio, ahora debes decir en donde intentas usarlo, o para qué, y luego si es para salida valvular, o salida a transistores, demás datos, tensiones, single ended, push-pull, impedancias, etc., etc.-
Considero que este tema, debieras publicarlo en el foro de "Cálculo de Transformadores de audiofrecuencia".

Saludos


----------



## gabriel8763

Rorschach dijo:


> ¿Gurú de los transformadores ?  ¡ Lo que te haya dicho ese pajarito corre por su exclusiva cuenta !
> No se entiende lo que quieres hacer,  infiero que quieres hacer un autotransformador de salida de audio, ahora debes decir en donde intentas usarlo, o para qué, y luego si es para salida valvular, o salida a transistores, demás datos, tensiones, single ended, push-pull, impedancias, etc., etc.-
> Considero que este tema, debieras publicarlo en el foro de "Cálculo de Transformadores de audiofrecuencia".
> 
> Saludos


¡Gracias Rorschach! El pajarito se llama Crimson, jajaja. Ya hago la consulta con la información en el foro "Cálculo de Transformadores de Audiofrecuencia".


----------



## DOSMETROS

Movido , después tendré que acomodar . . .


----------



## gabriel8763

¡Hola Rorschach, Dosmetros!

Por lo consultado a Rorschach en el foro: "Cálculo y Diseño de Transformadores", continúo en este, inclusive retomando el tema en el que Dosmetros también me ayudó mucho.
Adjunto la imagen de un circuito push pull con transistores, funciona con 9 voltios.
Mi objetivo es bobinar el transformador de salida, por lo que surgen algunas dudas:
Los cálculos, las fórmulas que debo utilizar, ¿son las mismas que se utilizan para circuitos a válvulas?
Entiendo que sí, se utilizan las mismas fórmulas.
En ese caso, 
- ¿cómo obtengo la impedancia de los transistores de salida?
- ¿cómo obtengo la tensión de placa, que debe corresponder a la tensión de colectores?
Y, una vez hechos los cálculos, el resultado de vueltas que corresponden al "secundario", en el caso de querer bobinarlo como un "autotransformador", ¿las tomo directamente del "primario"?
Es decir, si resulta un primario de 200 vueltas, y un secundario de 40, ¿esas 40 las tomo de las 200, de esa misma bobina?
De ser así, entiendo que por 160 vueltas circulará la intensidad del primario y por las otras 40 la intensidad del primario más la del secundario.
¿Es correcto?
Gracias a todos por anticipado, Gabriel


----------



## gabriel8763

piojo dijo:


> Hola amigos les dejo esta publicidad de un ampli en kit de los años 60 como para arrancar con el tema , este es uno de los primeros amplis a transistores pero con particularidades de los valvulares como los trafos entre etapas , si les interesa debatir , construir , aportar circuitos y experiencias personales seran bienvenidos
> 
> hola aqui les dejo el link http://www.813am.qsl.br/index.php?o...id=26:cat-willkason&catid=17:trafos&Itemid=36 , con los catálogos de la marca willkason en el nro. 1 paginas 14 aprox estan los datos de los trafos de este ampli por si alguien se anima a construirlos , saludos


Hola a todos.
Hace unos 5 años, en el Tema "Amplificador Push Pull 12 voltios",    "Piojo" compartió las imágenes que adjunto, con información de transformadores para amplificadores diseñados con transistores de germanio.
Necesito construir dos transformadores, que no son los subrayados en rojo, sino el Driver 6553 y el de Salida 6554.
Tengo los carretes para los bobinados y las chapas para los núcleos, de la medida que se indica.
Lo que necesito saber es, qué diámetro de alambre utilizar, y cuántas vueltas bobinar en cada caso.
¿Alguna sugerencia, orientación?
Muchas gracias, desde ya.


----------



## gabriel8763

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Hace unos 5 años, en el Tema "Amplificador Push Pull 12 voltios",    "Piojo" compartió las imágenes que adjunto, con información de transformadores para amplificadores diseñados con transistores de germanio.
> Necesito construir dos transformadores, que no son los subrayados en rojo, sino el Driver 6553 y el de Salida 6554.
> Tengo los carretes para los bobinados y las chapas para los núcleos, de la medida que se indica.
> Lo que necesito saber es, qué diámetro de alambre utilizar, y cuántas vueltas bobinar en cada caso.
> ¿Alguna sugerencia, orientación?
> Muchas gracias, desde ya.





tomassosaoconnor dijo:


> Para el numero de espiras en el secundario hay que relacionar las impedancias de primario y secundario:
> 
> Q = √(Z1 / Z2) en donde Z1 es la Z del primario, Z2 es la del secundario y Q es la relación de transformación. Para nuestro caso: Z1 = 7000 ohms y Z2 = 8 ohms (o el valor del parlante que se posea).


Con esta información que compartió Tomás, algo ya puedo avanzar y despejar una incógnita para el cálculo de las bobinas del transformador de salida. Sé que la impedancia del primario es de 63 ohms y la del secundario 3,2 ohms. Por lo tanto, la relación de vueltas entre ambos devanados, aplicando la fórmula es: √(63 / 3.2) = 4,43
Con este dato, una vez que obtenga las vueltas que tendrá el primario, esa cantidad solo la dividiré por 4,43 y el resultado será la cantidad de vueltas que deberé bobinar en el secundario.


----------



## Rorschach

Para obtener el N° de espiras del primario, se necesita:   la potencia a desarrollar, la frecuencia minima a reproducir, con estos dos datos obtener la sección cuadrada del transformador : S =15 x ✓ P/Fm,  luego con estos resultados, aplicar la fórmula para obtener el número de espiras del primario : 0,315 * tensión de +B aplicada al punto medio del primario * 10^8 / B * Fm * S.


----------



## gabriel8763

Rorschach dijo:


> Para obtener el N° de espiras del primario, se necesita:   la potencia a desarrollar, la frecuencia minima a reproducir, con estos dos datos obtener la sección cuadrada del transformador : S =15 x ✓ P/Fm,  luego con estos resultados, aplicar la fórmula para obtener el número de espiras del primario : 0,315 * tensión de +B aplicada al punto medio del primario * 10^8 / B * Fm * S.


¡Gracias! Justamente estoy con la planilla de Excel que está en este hilo.
En un rato comparto mis cálculos.
¡Gracias Rorschach!


----------



## Rorschach

Puede servirte de guía esto: 
​


----------



## gabriel8763

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ¡Gracias! Justamente estoy con la planilla de Excel que está en este hilo.
> En un rato comparto mis cálculos.
> ¡Gracias Rorschach!





Rorschach dijo:


> Puede servirte de guía esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286506​


¡Gracias Rorschach!
Comparto mis cálculos, según las instrucciones de Singer:
Tensión 9 voltios
Potencia 0,8
Inducción Hierro 8000
Frecuencia mínima 82
Superficie núcleo 0,3969 cm2 (6,3 mm x 6,3mm)

Vueltas Primario:
(0.315 x 9 x 100000000) /  8000 x 82 x (15 x raiz (0,8 / 82)) = 290 vueltas
Al ser un transformador para circuito Push Pull, bobinaría 145 vueltas con alambre doble, y al finalizar, considerar invertir el sentido de un devanado.



gabriel8763 dijo:


> Con esta información que compartió Tomás, algo ya puedo avanzar y despejar una incógnita para el cálculo de las bobinas del transformador de salida. Sé que la impedancia del primario es de 63 ohms y la del secundario 3,2 ohms. Por lo tanto, la relación de vueltas entre ambos devanados, aplicando la fórmula es: √(63 / 3.2) = 4,43
> Con este dato, una vez que obtenga las vueltas que tendrá el primario, esa cantidad solo la dividiré por 4,43 y el resultado será la cantidad de vueltas que deberé bobinar en el secundario.



Vuletas Secundario: 290 / 4,43 = 65

Vamos acercándonos... ¡Gracias a todos!

Sigo estudiando...


----------



## Rorschach

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Vueltas Primario:
> (0.315 x 9 x 100000000) /  8000 x 82 x (15 x raiz (0,8 / 82)) = 290 vueltas
> Al ser un transformador para circuito Push Pull, bobinaría 145 vueltas con alambre doble, y al finalizar, considerar invertir el sentido de un devanado.



*Si vas a bobinar con doble alambre (bifilar), no puedes invertir el sentido de un devanado, pues es una sola bobina, y los dos alambres se  van bobinando juntos, lo que si, o si debe hacerse en este caso de bobinado bifilar, y disposición push-pull, es realizar correctamente las conexiones tal cual muestro en el siguiente gráfico :  *

**​*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Si vas a bobinar con double alambre, esa es sin dudas  la mejor opción porque garantiza que las dos bobinas son realmente  gemelas asi tenemos lo mejor equilibrio del Push-Pull y por consequenzia la mejor anulación inenrente desa configuración de los Harmonicos Pares.
Cuando enrola un devanado sobre lo otro la lonjitude del hilo de cubre enpleyado en  cada devanado canbia con lo diametro ( lo urtimo devanado es hecho sobre un diamento major , portanto mas longitude aun de hilo de cubre enpleyado).
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## gabriel8763

Rorschach dijo:


> *Si vas a bobinar con doble alambre (bifilar), no puedes invertir el sentido de un devanado, pues es una sola bobina, y los dos alambres se  van bobinando juntos, lo que si, o si debe hacerse en este caso de bobinado bifilar, y disposición push-pull, es realizar correctamente las conexiones tal cual muestro en el siguiente gráfico :
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach *


Gracias Rorschach, exactamente a esa consideración me refería, cuando mencioné "invertir un devanado al finalizar".
Y otra vez gracias, porque la primera vez que construí un transformador para un circuito push pull, bobiné con los dos alambres juntos, hasta aquí todo bien, PERO: comencé ubicando los dos alambres en el punto medio, y al finalizar una punta de cada almabre para cada lado: ¡GRAVE ERROR!
Lo correcto es, subrayando tu EXCELENTE gráfico, comenzar colocando uno de los alambres en el punto medio, y el otro en uno de los extremos. Y al finalizar el bobinado, midiendo la continuidad obviamente, el final del alambre que comienza en el punto medio ubicarlo en el extremo libre, y el final del alambre que comenzó en el otro extremo, ubicarlo en el punto medio.
Como comenté, esto lo aprendí por mi error, no funcionaba por esa razón.
¡Gracias!



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si vas a bobinar con double alambre, esa es sin dudas  la mejor opción porque garantiza que las dos bobinas son realmente  gemelas asi tenemos lo mejor equilibrio del Push-Pull y por consequenzia la mejor anulación inenrente desa configuración de los Harmonicos Pares.
> Cuando enrola un devanado sobre lo otro la lonjitude del hilo de cubre enpleyado en  cada devanado canbia con lo diametro ( lo urtimo devanado es hecho sobre un diamento major , portanto mas longitude aun de hilo de cubre enpleyado).
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Gracias Daniel. Sí, es importante en este tipo de transformador hacer las dos bobinas idénticas, la resistencia óhmica también será igual en ambas bobinas, y las vueltas también. Muchas gracias por tu aporte.

Me queda pendiente calcular el diámetro del alambre, pero ya está avanzado el cálculo.
Y el paso siguiente será calcular el Transformador Driver. No encontré literatura, buscaré mejor.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Rorschach

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ¡Gracias Rorschach!
> Comparto mis cálculos, según las instrucciones de Singer:
> Tensión 9 voltios
> Potencia 0,8
> Inducción Hierro 8000
> Frecuencia mínima 82
> *Superficie núcleo 0,3969 cm2 *(6,3 mm x 6,3mm)
> 
> Vueltas Primario:
> (0.315 x 9 x 100000000) /  8000 x 82 x (15 x raiz (0,8 / 82)) = 290 vueltas
> Al ser un transformador para circuito Push Pull, bobinaría 145 vueltas con alambre doble, y al finalizar, considerar invertir el sentido de un devanado.
> 
> 
> 
> Vuletas Secundario: 290 / 4,43 = 65
> 
> Vamos acercándonos... ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Sigo estudiando...


Para 0,8 W de potencia de audio y una frecuencia mínima a reproducir (Fm) de 82 Hz  (no se porque elegiste, 82, y no 80, 70, etc.),* parece muy* *poco 0,369 cm2 de sección de núcleo (S)*, en algún punto de tus cálculos hay algún error, veamos si es así.

En la muestra de tus cálculos no está desarrollado como obtienes la sección (superficie del núcleo).

Para obtener la sección de un transformador de salida de audio push-pull, se usa entre otras, la siguiente fórmula:
S : 15 x (P/Fm)

Tomando tus datos :
Potencia (P): 0,8 W.
Frecuencia mínima a reproducir (Fm): 82 Hz.
Sección del núcleo (S) : 15 x (P/Fm) = 15 x (0,8W/82Hz) =* 1,48 cm2.*

Sin embargo utilizaste correctamente este resultado (S) 1,48 cm2 en la fórmula de obtención de la cantidad de espiras del primario, no el resultado, pero si la fórmula de potencia completa (P) :
(0.315 x 9 x 100000000) /  8000 x 82 x (15 x raiz (0,8 / 82)) = 290 vueltas

Saludos


----------



## gabriel8763

Hola Rorschach, ¡un gusto saludarte, y gracias por tu ayuda!



Rorschach dijo:


> Para 0,8 W de potencia de audio y una frecuencia mínima a reproducir (Fm) de 82 Hz  (no se porque elegiste, 82, y no 80, 70, etc.),*sección de núcleo (S)*, en algún punto de tus cálculos hay algún error, veamos si es así.


Para los cálculos, realmente, nada cambia significativamente si son 75 u 85 los herz a reproducir. Simplemente puse ese valor porque es la frecuencia en la que suena la nota más grave de una guitarra convencional de 6 cuerdas, suena un MI grave.



Rorschach dijo:


> *parece muy* *poco 0,3969 cm2 de sección de núcleo (S)*, en algún punto de tus cálculos hay algún error...



Coincido con tu pensamiento, pero, quisiera subrayar que, como comenté días pasados, mi objetivo es replicar un transformador de salida, según los datos que encontré en este hilo. En 2017 Piojo y Dosmetros compartieron datos muy interesantes de transformadores Driver y Salida para transistores, fabricados por Wilkason.

Dicho esto, por favor, te agradezco que me corrijas si en algo estoy equivocado, quiero aprender, ¡garcias!

0,3969 cm2 o redondeando 0,4 cm2 es la superficie del núcleo de un transformador con laminación 63, considerando que el carrete es cuadrado, la rama central y el apilado miden 6,3 mm cada uno. Por lo tanto, la superficie es el producto entre ambos.

¿Por qué opté por esa laminación, por qué ese carrete, etc.? Solo para este asunto, a efectos prácticos edité una de las fotos que brindó Piojo, donde se observan en el primer renglón los datos del transformador que deseo replicar, el número 6554:

Si no estoy equivocado, entiendo que, fue construido para que funcione con dos transistores OC74 entregando una potencia de 800 miliwatts. Por las medidas de la base, 28 mm x 22 mm, deduzco que las chapas corresponden a la laminación 63, ya que la "E" mide 26 mm de largo, y si le sumamos el suncho, tenemos los 28 mm. El carrete mide 20 mm aproximadamente. Todos estos elementos sumados me llevan a pensar que la idea es coherente. Además, refuerzo esta deducción en que oportunamente saqué de alguna u otra radio antigua transformadores justamente de esas características, que coinciden con la información de Wilkason. Por esa razón, considerando que la rama central de una chapa laminación 63 mide 6,3 mm es que utilizo ese tamaño para replicarlo, habiendo comprobado que los carretes son cuadrados.



Rorschach dijo:


> En la muestra de tus cálculos no está desarrollado como obtienes la sección (superficie del núcleo).


Y justamente por lo que comenté, utilicé directamente el núcleo con 0,4 cm2 de sección, porque así lo consideró Wilkason.
Sí coincido en que la teoría indica que es incorrecto, por eso, para los cálculos sí consideré el valor teórico, que es el correcto.
Si utilizara el valor 0,4 cm2 para hacer los cálculos, en el primario debería bobinar 1080 vueltas, y no 290. No entrarían...
Pero, para replicar el transformador, tengo que atenerme a que el carrete será cuadrado y el núcleo de laminación 63.

Dicho todo esto, quedo atento a tus sugerencias, correcciones, etc.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rorschach

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Hola Rorschach, ¡un gusto saludarte, y gracias por tu ayuda!
> 
> 
> Para los cálculos, realmente, nada cambia significativamente si son 75 u 85 los herz a reproducir. Simplemente puse ese valor porque es la frecuencia en la que suena la nota más grave de una guitarra convencional de 6 cuerdas, suena un MI grave.
> 
> 
> 
> Coincido con tu pensamiento, pero, quisiera subrayar que, como comenté días pasados, mi objetivo es replicar un transformador de salida, según los datos que encontré en este hilo. En 2017 Piojo y Dosmetros compartieron datos muy interesantes de transformadores Driver y Salida para transistores, fabricados por Wilkason.
> 
> Dicho esto, por favor, te agradezco que me corrijas si en algo estoy equivocado, quiero aprender, ¡garcias!
> 
> 0,3969 cm2 o redondeando 0,4 cm2 es la superficie del núcleo de un transformador con laminación 63, considerando que el carrete es cuadrado, la rama central y el apilado miden 6,3 mm cada uno. Por lo tanto, la superficie es el producto entre ambos.
> 
> ¿Por qué opté por esa laminación, por qué ese carrete, etc.? Solo para este asunto, a efectos prácticos edité una de las fotos que brindó Piojo, donde se observan en el primer renglón los datos del transformador que deseo replicar, el número 6554:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286560
> Si no estoy equivocado, entiendo que, fue construido para que funcione con dos transistores OC74 entregando una potencia de 800 miliwatts. Por las medidas de la base, 28 mm x 22 mm, deduzco que las chapas corresponden a la laminación 63, ya que la "E" mide 26 mm de largo, y si le sumamos el suncho, tenemos los 28 mm. El carrete mide 20 mm aproximadamente. Todos estos elementos sumados me llevan a pensar que la idea es coherente. Además, refuerzo esta deducción en que oportunamente saqué de alguna u otra radio antigua transformadores justamente de esas características, que coinciden con la información de Wilkason. Por esa razón, considerando que la rama central de una chapa laminación 63 mide 6,3 mm es que utilizo ese tamaño para replicarlo, habiendo comprobado que los carretes son cuadrados.
> 
> 
> Y justamente por lo que comenté, utilicé directamente el núcleo con 0,4 cm2 de sección, porque así lo consideró Wilkason.
> Sí coincido en que la teoría indica que es incorrecto, por eso, para los cálculos sí consideré el valor teórico, que es el correcto.
> Si utilizara el valor 0,4 cm2 para hacer los cálculos, en el primario debería bobinar 1080 vueltas, y no 290. No entrarían...
> Pero, para replicar el transformador, tengo que atenerme a que el carrete será cuadrado y el núcleo de laminación 63.
> 
> Dicho todo esto, quedo atento a tus sugerencias, correcciones, etc.
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Si tu objetivo es replicarlo, te faltan datos, tu quieres utilizar 9 Vcc,  y el 6554 usa 6 Vcc, tampoco dice en la hoja de datos cual es la frecuencia mínima a reproducir, ¿cual es? 100, 200, 400 Hz, los valores cambian drásticamente según tensión, frecuencia, sección, inductancia.

El cálculo final, total, así como lo hiciste, esta mal, muy mal.

El cálculo de un transformador, sea cual fuere su uso, es un todo desde la A hasta la Z. no puedes alterar arbitrariamente los valores, sacando una sección de una hoja de datos, y utilizar otra sección (la obtenida por fórmula) para obtener luego por fórmula la cantidad de espiras del primario, las cuales son 290.
En definitiva quieres usar arbitrariamente un núcleo de 0,4 cm2, donde en realidad se necesitan 1,48 cm2
Quiero ser claro,  las 290 espiras del primario, corresponden para una sección de 1,48 cm2, y no para una sección de 0,4 cm2.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel8763

Rorschach dijo:


> Si tu objetivo es replicarlo, te faltan datos, tu quieres utilizar 9 Vcc,  y el 6554 usa 6 Vcc, tampoco dice en la hoja de datos cual es la frecuencia mínima a reproducir, ¿cual es? 100, 200, 400 Hz, los valores cambian drásticamente según tensión, frecuencia, sección, inductancia.
> 
> El cálculo final, total, así como lo hiciste, esta mal, muy mal.
> 
> El cálculo de un transformador, sea cual fuere su uso, es un todo desde la A hasta la Z. no puedes alterar arbitrariamente los valores, sacando una sección de una hoja de datos, y utilizar otra sección (la obtenida por fórmula) para obtener luego por fórmula la cantidad de espiras del primario, las cuales son 290.
> En definitiva quieres usar arbitrariamente un núcleo de 0,4 cm2, donde en realidad se necesitan 1,48 cm2
> Quiero ser claro,  las 290 espiras del primario, corresponden para una sección de 1,48 cm2, y no para una sección de 0,4 cm2.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias, y tenés razón.

Ahora bien, deduzco que la relación de ese transformador es 4,43 por las impedancias informadas, y que la laminación es 63. ¿En eso coincidimos?

Mi intención es investigar y, eventualmente, construirlo solo por deducciones, es decir una construcción "empírica", y evaluar el resultado. Mucha más información de la que hay no tenemos, o yo no la veo.

Desde ya, mil gracias.

Aparte, ¿hay alguna literatura sobre el diseño y construcción de transformadores Driver? Me voy a fijar en el Libro de Singer.

Gracias nuevamente Rorschach.


----------



## gabriel8763

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Aparte, ¿hay alguna literatura sobre el diseño y construcción de transformadores Driver? Me voy a fijar en el Libro de Singer.


El Ingeniero Francisco Singer, en su libro "Transformadores", a partir de la página 221 trata el tema. 
Ya encontré un punto de partida. ¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si leyeras desde el principio....





						Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
					

Creo este tema por un miembro del foro me mandó un MP con algunas consultas sobre el diseño y contrucción de transformadores de audio. Como ya he visto que hay muchas preguntas sobre este tema, especialmente entre quienes gustan del sonido valvular, que algunos foristas las han contestado pero...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## gabriel8763

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si leyeras desde el principio....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
> 
> 
> Creo este tema por un miembro del foro me mandó un MP con algunas consultas sobre el diseño y contrucción de transformadores de audio. Como ya he visto que hay muchas preguntas sobre este tema, especialmente entre quienes gustan del sonido valvular, que algunos foristas las han contestado pero...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Gracias, sí, de ahí lo obtuve. Está excelente el Libro. Debería haber comentado dónde está la información.
¡Inclusive es lo primero que hay en este tema!
Ayer feriado leí este hilo, y el del Amplificador Push Pull. Dosmetros comenta sobre un Autotransformador.
¡Gracias otra vez Dr. Zoidberg!


----------

